

Ask HN: about coffee - zxcvvcxz

- Do you drink coffee? How much and why?
- What effects does it have on you?
- Did you know that over 50% of Americans drink between 3-4 cups a day?<p>Personally I find it can work wonders when I need to squeeze out some work I really don't feel like doing... But I don't rely on it, I always try and take a few days to a week to detox once in a while. Also I'm a little concerned how it's affecting my weightlifting.
======
mestudent
I drink coffee on weekends with breakfast, I only have 1 cup so it doesn't
have as much effect as something like 3 or 4 cups would, but I must say I have
had 3 cups and I get really shaky and overly inattentive.

I do drink black tea though during the week about 3 times a week around 5
o-clock and it usually offers a pretty big boost when I'm feeling tired. I
mostly just like the taste though.

------
yeahsure
Yes. Average half a cup a day. I like the taste. It doesn't have any effect on
me apparently. Didn't know that.

------
rms
Not really. Modafanil seems to work better and have fewer side effects.

